# 89 vg30i melted catalytic converter!



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

ive done alot of reading and searching on here and on google, but cant find to much. my truck is an 89 5spd 4x4 vg30i with 189,000 miles on it. the problem started while i was sitting in traffic one day and it just shut off, i started it back up and went a couple of miles then it died completely again on me. this was was on the interstate to. it did this all the way home. got home cut the cat off and every thing inside of it was melted to the back. so i thought it may not have been gettin fuel so i changed the fuel filter dropped the tank, found out it was rusted changed it and the fuel pump, it came from a 95 4cyl. none of this helped changed spark plugs, plug wires, distributor cap, rotor button, rebuilt the throttle body, and now it still runs the same. checked for codes and got nothing.
it also has lost all of its power and will barley pull its self. 
i would love any advice. because im in college and truck less and hate bumming rides everywhere! haha


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the cat was plugged (that would stall the engine,if it cant breathe, it cant run) and you removed the cat, it should run.... have you checked for any codes?


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah theres no cat. i checked for codes and there are none. im starting to think my fuel pump is whats messing me up. but idk


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

was the inside of the gas tank rusty? if so it might be plugging up the fuel pick up, then when it dies, all the bs falls to the bottom of the tank and it starts up again...all it the cycle starts again..


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah i replaced the tank with one from a newer truck. i even replaced the filter on the pump its self. but the pump im using is from a 95 4cyl.


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

also could a stop egr valve mess do this? i took the smog pump off of it to.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Will the 4 cyl. pump put out enough volume for the V6? Have you tested the fuel pressure and volume?


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah it puts out enough!!! cause right after i put it in there and tried to start it it filled the cylinders up with gas and locked the engine up. then i had to pull the plugs and turn the engine over to get the gas out of the cylinders.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Something to consider... Most of these 300ZX's went through the fuel injector campaign, which re-wired each bank of injectors to run off of two wires. The ECM controls the pulse to ground for the injectors, but if the injector ground circuit to the ECM is shorted to ground, either via the harness or via the ECM, the injectors will be held open and flood that bank of cylinders. You may want to check for short to ground at the injectors.


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah i got that sorted out. cause i can get it to run and drive it around the yard. but when i get on the road it cuts out completely and when you let of the gas it comes back.


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

but i may look into it further. cause at idle when i look in the throttle body the injectors are spraying alot of fuel! and the amount of fuel doesnt seem to change if i rev the engine


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My bad! Thought we were talking about a Z31, not a Hardbody! Anyway, still would check the injector ground circuit for the same reason.


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah that sounds like a pretty good idea!


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so ive done all of the things above, and now its running really rich. and i checked for codes and the only one i got was 13 which was for the engine temp sensor. i replaced it and now no codes just still really rich. do you think it could be my fuel preasure regulator?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel pressure test will confirm a faulty regulator, if that's the case.


----------



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok. ill try that in the morning. also i pulled the throttle body off and noticed the tube or whatever it is that goe to the egr valve is clogged up with carbon. could my egr being clogged up mess it up?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It'll affect your EGR operation, obviously, but won't make it run rich.


----------

